# e-mail virus



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I thought you would want to know about this e-mail virus. Even the most advanced programs from Norton or McAfee cannot take care of this one. It appears to affect those who were born prior to 1960.



Symptoms:


1. Causes you to send the same e-mail twice. done that! 

2. Causes you to send a blank e-mail! that too!

3. Causes you to send e-mail to the wrong person. yep! 

4. Causes you to send it back to the person who sent it to you. Aha! 

5. Causes you to forget to attach the attachment. well darn! 

6. Causes you to hit "SEND" before you've finished. Oh, no - not again! 

7. Causes you to hit "DELETE" instead of "SEND." and I just hate that! 

8. Causes you to hit "SEND" when you should "DELETE." Oh No!

IT IS CALLED THE...



"C-NILE VIRUS" 



Have I already sent this to you?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Groper said:


> Have I already sent this to you?


Have you already sent


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

what?

Dave 8O


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Groper said:


> It appears to affect those who were born prior to 1960


I have to disagree with that comment.

I was born much, much, much later than that in 1962 and can proudly raise my hand to having done all of the above.... :lol: :lol:

Ken.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have done that as well particularly sending it more than once


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have done that as well particularly sending it more than once


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't understand why I keep forgetting thing?


----------

